# My New Bottle Filler



## roblloyd (May 18, 2011)

Here's a pic of my new auto filler. It's not quite done as I still have to put some rubber feet on it and I was thinking of a rubber or cork base for the bottles. Flat black isn't the best color but I had a can of it on hand.

It adjusts to fill the extra tall bottle down to beer bottles & 375 size bottles.

This weekend I'll have some time to test it with the vacuum pump and water. Once I get that working well I have 3 carboys to empty.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 18, 2011)

That is so cool. I like the large base also as it has to be clamped down when bottling. So what do you think your total cost will be minus the pump and over flow bottle. I know those heads are very expensive to as I had to replace part of mine due to OE.


----------



## Flem (May 18, 2011)

That's really neat, Rob. Would love to see it in action. Nice job.


----------



## roblloyd (May 18, 2011)

Thanks! I will do a little video of it when I get it going.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 18, 2011)

Rob did you get your head from St Pats?


----------



## grapeman (May 18, 2011)

Rob it turned out great. See it turned out without me giving you an exact pattern.

Dan those heads aren't that expensive from St. Pats. The stainless ones are but the plastic ones are reasonable.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 18, 2011)

Rich your right. It was because I had to get the whole $55.00 unit instead of what I broke is why I was thinking it was. I may have been able to get the parts but I was ready to bottle and didn't want to mess around if the parts weren't right. I can't believe the stainless is like $300.00 more.


----------



## ibglowin (May 18, 2011)

Definitely interested in seeing some pics of this in action plus cost!


----------



## Wade E (May 18, 2011)

Great job Rob! Wow, that model has a long filler huh!


----------



## rocket man (May 19, 2011)

Very nice Rob. If you have access to any vinyl you might want to put a round piece where the bottle sits. That area will get scratched up real quick, at least it is with the wooden one that I made.


----------



## roblloyd (May 19, 2011)

I was thinking of getting a roll of cork - the kind used to make your own cork board, to make a bottom piece for it. Either that or some rubber sheet if I can find some.


----------



## ibglowin (May 19, 2011)

What's the MSRP on this?


----------



## Lurker (May 19, 2011)

Very, very neat. I too would like the MSRP.


----------



## roblloyd (May 19, 2011)

If there really is interest I will check on a better source for the metal. Right now it would be $150 and that would be like the picture. I know I overpaid for the metal and knob at lowes.
So how many and what color and do you want a cork base? Its pretty heavy so I am not sure if it would need to be clamped down yet. I will test tomorrow night. I could also do holes if you want to screw it down.


----------



## Wade E (May 19, 2011)

I woukd still beleive that you would need to clamp it down as lifting a bottle into it against the spring will most likely lift it up.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 20, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## rocket man (May 20, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> I was thinking of getting a roll of cork - the kind used to make your own cork board, to make a bottom piece for it. Either that or some rubber sheet if I can find some.



Both of those would work really well too. I think that the cork would wear out much faster though. If you could find a piece of rubber roofing that would last forever.


----------



## roblloyd (May 20, 2011)

WOW! That's works awesome! I did a test of a gallon jug of water and it filled it perfectly. Wasn't sure how much would be drawn out of the carboy when it was full. You need an over flow but it's not bad at all. I let it go a little while to see how much went over and I was impressed at how little actually went out. It draws out a little more than the buono filler does but not much. And you don't have to worry about it not popping up. Very secure setup. 

Carboy --> house filter --> Auto filler --> overflow canister --> vacuum pump.

Lots of tubing. I need to cut down on the tubing to keep less wine in them and more in the bottle.
I just had the auto filler stand on a box and I didn't see a need to clamp it if you just hold the top while inserting a bottle. Not a big deal.

Far better than the buono filler. (you get what you pay for!) - Mine is for sale now if anyone is interested?

Biggest complaint I have is the house filter. It takes a good amount of wine to fill it up. That will be tester bottle afterwards. I see the advantage of the mini-jet for that reason but I'm just being picky.

I'll post pictures later once I get the setup cleaned up and photo worthy.


----------



## Wade E (May 20, 2011)

Im not positive but I do believe you could flip it over while in use, it will just need to be flipped over when ready to clean and empty.


----------



## roblloyd (May 20, 2011)

Ahhh simple genius answers! That only fills up about a 1/4 of the housing. 

Time to empty the ice wine! Well after sanitizing the bottles and clearing out the filter and ..... 
Then the chianti and grenache and shiraz/vogneir.
ok That sounds like to much bottling for one night.


----------



## Wade E (May 20, 2011)

I dont see any reason why you couldnt invert it completely upside down. Maybe get a mounting bracket and use one screw and a shelf pin on the other side. Drill 2 holes for the shelf pin side where you can insert it in one with the housing upside down for use and the other for staright up when emptying it just to keep it stable while unscrewing it. Either way the wine has to go through the filter!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2011)

Rob I guess I am a little confused. With the enolmatic cartridge filter the vacuum suck all but about a cup out of the cartridge vessel. That I just dump into the last bottle with a funnel. I also do that in between wines, but I do not clean or rinse the filter between wines. I just start with the whites then go to the reds.

After running k-meta through the system before bottling I empty anything left in the vessels but leave the filter in tack. I fill two bottles and dump them back in the carboy with the wine. These two bottles will have a heavier concentration of K-meta from the filter and this way they are just put back in the main carboy to blend.

I hope this makes sense to you. I have not used the whole house filter but I am assuming it is the same way. This is way easier then using the mini jet, especially since you can filter and bottle in one step.


----------



## Wade E (May 20, 2011)

I agree with Dan, In between wine if Im switching from white to red I just pull off the housing and empty that leaving tyhe filter alone. I do fill a 1 gallon jug and ease that back into the carboy to blend it so I dont get a blush wine in the first bottle or 2.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 21, 2011)

I'd be interested in seeing pics of your entire set up. After I save up a few $$ I might even look to pick one up from you.


----------



## daugenet (Oct 23, 2011)

Was there any update on this?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 23, 2011)

*bottling*

have you looked at
http://allinonewinepump.com/

it has very similar thing that you are looking for - bottling with dimple bottoms and differnt heights and as well as adjustable fluid height
thanks steve


----------



## roblloyd (Oct 31, 2011)

daugenet said:


> Was there any update on this?



I haven't done much with it except use it. It works great! I'll have to take some videos or pictures next time I use it.

The only thing I added was cork on the bottom and top for a little protection.


----------



## Rickochet (Dec 30, 2011)

Rob---What a nice filler! Any videos of it in action yet?


----------



## roblloyd (Jan 2, 2012)

No videos yet. I might give that a try with the next batch in a week or so. I've been busy bulk aging recently  and haven't thought about bottling.

I'll see what I can do for a video.


----------



## twistedvine (Jan 19, 2013)

I would also like to see a video. I purchased a nozzle from st pats almost a year ago and am just waiting for some stainless to come into the shop.


----------



## Boyd (Jan 21, 2013)

[

With my minijet Ifilter and bottle in one step. Just stick the outlet tube in a bottle inlet her rip. After a few bottles you get the hang of it and fill the bottles evenly. Do need to lift the tube approx. 5 inches when the bottle is about half full. Works fine.

I have 2 minijets. Bought one on Craigs list for $50.00. Pretty near new.


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry guys no updates yet or videos but I do have to bottle some (I think I said that before, same stuff, still aging). I started cleaning bottles so I should be able to do this within a few weeks.


----------

